# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  istanza di cancellazione albo artigiani

## pfad

buongiorno a tutti, 
il mio quesito &#232; il seguente: l'istanza di cancellazione dall'albo artigiani va presentata in duplice copia con un'unica marca da bollo al comune o direttamente all'albo artigiani? 
inoltre, scusatemi, occorre effettuare qualche versamento con bollettino? se si, di quale importo? trattasi di ditta individuale.
grazie.

----------


## nickcarter

L'istanza va presentata all'Albo artigiani ove istituito separatamente dalla CCIAA. In caso contrario occorre presentare la domanda presso la CCIAA competente. Non occorre pagare nulla salvo eventuali diritti di segreteria ove richiesti e/o marca da bollo sulla richiesta di cancellazione.

----------


## kennedy08

> buongiorno a tutti, 
> il mio quesito è il seguente: l'istanza di cancellazione dall'albo artigiani va presentata in duplice copia con un'unica marca da bollo al comune o direttamente all'albo artigiani? 
> inoltre, scusatemi, occorre effettuare qualche versamento con bollettino? se si, di quale importo? trattasi di ditta individuale.
> grazie.

  E' una faccenda regionale, quindi cambia dovresti specificare qual'e' la tua regione... :Wink:

----------


## pfad

> E' una faccenda regionale, quindi cambia dovresti specificare qual'e' la tua regione...

  la ditta individuale artigiana ha la sede legale in Campania (prov. Caserta).
io ho trovato il modello da compilare sul sito, ma non specifica se va presentato all'albo artigiani direttamente o al comune ove è ubicata la sede dell'attività. Per l'iscrizione, un anno fa, ho dovuto procedere tramite il comune e non direttamente c/o l'albo artigiani; questo è il motovo che mi ha portato a porre questo quesito.

----------


## Contabile

Dalle istruzioni al modello si evince che la dichiarazione di cessazione debba essere presentata al Comune.

----------

